# Dogswell Treats



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello!

I was out shopping today, looking for a rawhide alternative (other than flossies) and came across these Dehydrated Sweet Potato Treats. Hunter seems to really like them. Has anyone else ever used these or have any experience with the company? From the packaging they seem to be a good treat.

http://www.dogswell.com/?title=141&pid=147


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Those look pretty yummy to me. How big are they? Are they leathery in texture...I'm curious how long one would last.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think they are made in china, should say on the package. I'm still scared of food coming from china.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill love dried sweet potatoes - but I think I bought a different brand. I think they like the sweetness of it.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have those for B&E and they LOVE them...like you I need to rotate other chewies w/flossies which is why I got these. Also, Benny's SS (SueC) sent us Pegetables and they go bananas over them too.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Our pup loves the sweet potatoes. He could chew on one for hours, so it's yummy and provides hours of entertainment for him. It is kind of leathery in texture and I like that you can just leave them out and not have to worry about putting them back in the plastic bag right away.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's so funny that you posted this. I was ordering some of their things and had placed those in my cart and ended up taking them back out. My worry was that it would break off in chunks and they might choke on them. I take it that isn't a problem so back in my cart they will go. :biggrin:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

They are made in China. I steer clear of anything made in China.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I prefer the Sams Yams Bichon Fries (scroll down on drop down box to find the bichon fries)......100% dehydrated sweet potato, made in the US, and small enough chews for our little babies.....


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Spanky loves the sweet potatoes too. I was concerned about the fact they're made in China but Dogswell really seems to take safety of their products seriously. Take a look at the website
Letter from CEO
FAQ


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Feb 22 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731851


> They are made in China. I steer clear of anything made in China.[/B]


There 's a company that's located in Illinois called Pampered Pet Treats USA - These treats are made from natural human grade ingredients. The "Premium" treats are soft, and delicious! The "Low-fat" are quite hard and crunchy. Star really liked the peanut butter and honey, and the pumpkin ones were really good too.

So if you're concerned about treats being made in China visit the site - http://www.pamp...usa.com I see from their site they no longer take orders, but can order from a place called Brookpark Pet. I used to buy the giant size - ask about any specials they may have going at the time.  I used to order directly from the owner, so I don't know anything about Brookpark Pet.


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Bella Bianca loves the Simply Sweet Potato treats but we have recently stopped giving them to her. She is in full coat and the treats get very sticky and were getting caught in the hair around her mouth. She was even chewing her hair to the point of breaking. We then switched to giving her smaller pieces but found her scratching around her mouth quite a bit. Since we stopped giving them to her she has stopped scratching. She still loves sweet potato so we give her pieces of fresh cooked instead.


----------

